# How you earn your dough



## call_of_ktulu (Sep 11, 2008)

What's up MP friends.

Just curious what everyone here does for a living? Don't mention the company because that's too specific and I don't want to see anyone in trouble.

I just finished college a few weeks ago and am looking for work.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 11, 2008)

im a welder....


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 11, 2008)

electrician/power lineman


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 11, 2008)

contractor/nuclear


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Sep 11, 2008)

un-employed.  Apparently making a reference to the movie "Half baked" is not a smart thing to do at work.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 11, 2008)

neo,

when they cut you loose did you do the:

" im not gonna DO, what everyone thinks im gonna dooooooooooooooo,
AND FILP OUT MANNNNNNNNN"

" jan's with me maannnnnnnnn"

or did you go scarface on them?


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2008)

what??.. no crime stoppers careers.. :rofl:


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 11, 2008)

cnc machinist


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Sep 11, 2008)

I swear I went scarface, but that was afterwards.  If it would of been something I deserved (Like in my last job, where I smoked weed in the cooler)  then fine.  But it was a movie quote.  However they took me outside first so I could only say it to two of the bosses.  No thread highjacking.  I'mma start a new one.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 11, 2008)

:rofl: ^ disabled pot farmer. construction/builder.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 11, 2008)

D.E.A. Agent. :cop:...  I am actually a student/part-time chef for a local place and do odd jobs in my Univ. for extra cash (Gotta love those Psych studies!)


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 12, 2008)

college... living off my parents right now... for a few more years then whatever the road holds for me


----------



## andy52 (Sep 12, 2008)

work,what is that. i almost forgot.i got an early retirement because of back injuries.could no longer pass a coast guard physical.i sailed as a merchant seaman for 22 yrs.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*ok im an 
accountant 
councellor 
dishwasher 
cook/cleaner/laundry worker
diplomatic 
plumber/electrition/
ect ect 
im a mom


 *


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *ok im an
> accountant
> councellor
> dishwasher
> ...



My wife says she's all that too... But she's actually unemployed...
I am the one that's got two Jobs! During the day I am an entertainer and get paid to play Darts, Ping-Pong and volleyball... And in the evening I work behind the bar getting people drunk 
Had enough of this though.. Wanna be a gardener... Full time


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> My wife says she's all that too... But she's actually unemployed...
> I am the one that's got two Jobs! During the day I am an entertainer and get paid to play Darts, Ping-Pong and volleyball... And in the evening I work behind the bar getting people drunk
> Had enough of this though.. Wanna be a gardener... Full time


 

if she looks after the kiddies she aint unemployed  ......eace:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 12, 2008)

roofer - i can see your dope from 3 stories up!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 12, 2008)

*I used to work, as an engineer, but I retired in 1998 at age 49, just because I could.  Worked the same job for 22 yrs, made way too much money and now intend to spend it all :rofl: on a hedonistic lifestyle :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: *


----------



## mojosat (Sep 12, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *ok im an *
> *accountant *
> *councellor *
> *dishwasher *
> ...


 


Don't forget boo boo kisser!


----------



## msge (Sep 12, 2008)

Land Surveyor


----------



## mojosat (Sep 12, 2008)

Stay at home daddy here, own a few rental properties and am working on my second book.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

Precious metal reclaimer, you lot would be surprised at the money you simply throw away without realising it, that is where I step in


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 12, 2008)

construction office manager, firewood business


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 12, 2008)

Technical Support.  A job requirement is to have a big bong-hit when you get home to delouse from the anxiety and stress this job causes. I would be divorced if it wasn't for Marijuana.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 12, 2008)

international man of mystery


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Technical Support.  A job requirement is to have a big bong-hit when you get home to delouse from the anxiety and stress this job causes. I would be divorced if it wasn't for Marijuana.


  okay,.. I apologize for those names and insults...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 12, 2008)

I grow medicine for sick people.

...and I am poor as hell.


In the past life I was employed by the Department of Defense.
I am trained to do the following:

kill
Detain
Patrol
Evade
Disrupt
Control
Repair
Bandage
Riot Control
Intimidation
"Snatch" adn "Grab"
Close Quarters Combat
Disarmerment
Rapid evac "Driving"
Knife fighting
Chemical and biological survival (Including Nuclear)
Moarters
M16
AT-4
MK-19
Claymores
M-60
240 Gulf
50 Cal (best shot in battalion)

Heavy equipment repair
Hummer repair
Rapid roadway construction



The united states Department of Defense trains those who want it.....exceptionally well.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was in the army for awhile but now Im living for me. Im a trainer and full time student. But my real passion is growing the ganj. Its just so damn fun and rewarding. Wouldnt you agree?


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm a flattop commercial roofer with a extensive background in construction and home building.  I'm also working on acquiring developing and renting properties.  As far as what I'm capable of the list would be much to large to list here.

Effen Gee thats quite the list you got there man, why don't you flip those skills into a business of your own.  People pay large sums of money to feel safe.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 12, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I grow medicine for sick people.
> 
> ...and I am poor as hell.
> 
> ...


 
haha, did you just get out of basic training or what? Did you check your head space timing guage on your 50cal? thats awesome but you forgot one dude... MRE bombs!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 12, 2008)

I sell shower curtain rings for a living.  The best in the world.


Actually, I manage several rental properties, and my wife makes some good cash at her job.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 12, 2008)

> Effen Gee thats quite the list you got there man, why don't you flip those skills into a business of your own.



...Thought about it.

A career in violence and intimidation...possibly a "Security" position did and has crossed my mind from time to time...

Not really interested in hurting people anymore.

...that man is dead now.


----------



## buddog (Sep 12, 2008)

Plastic extrusion machine operator


----------



## Tater (Sep 12, 2008)

EffenGee I didn't mean as a mercinary or body gaurd more like a home security specialist.  You could assess high end property's and note weak points and develop security solutions.  Or do the same for larger company's.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 12, 2008)

wall street capital markets, retired.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 12, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I sell shower curtain rings for a living.  The best in the world.



Gotta love the John Candy line!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 12, 2008)

ummm disabled. (hearing impaired) living off gov check and paid the bills..home grower, pot head,   what else can be better than that?  no I aint a seller  sorry. lol


----------



## tokemon (Sep 12, 2008)

Tool and Die maker/ CNC guru.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 12, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Gotta love the John Candy line!


 
I was going to write that I do ground-up restorations on 1980's Yugo GV's, but figured some people wouldn't understand.


----------



## Jerseydude (Sep 12, 2008)

Corporate Actions Specialist (tender Offers, Mergers, stock splits, dividends, etc.) for Operations.

Was a Supervisor/Manager for most of my career. Now I work for an investment bank in Client service for Corporate Actions. Pretty good salary plus O/T, plus bonus, plus 3 weeks vacation, plus profit sharing, plus 401K, plus med benefits. 

It almost makes a difficult stressful job worth it.  

Almost.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Sep 12, 2008)

Mutual funds.  Good thread! :aok:


----------



## tokemon (Sep 12, 2008)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> Corporate Actions Specialist (tender Offers, Mergers, stock splits, dividends, etc.) for Operations.
> 
> Was a Supervisor/Manager for most of my career. Now I work for an investment bank in Client service for Corporate Actions. Pretty good salary plus O/T, plus bonus, plus 3 weeks vacation, plus profit sharing, plus 401K, plus med benefits.
> 
> ...


Corporate puppets don't get high :holysheep:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2008)

electrical engineer and shitters...take it however u want...oh, but I  specialize in selftartration of hashish


----------



## Jerseydude (Sep 12, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> Corporate puppets don't get high :holysheep:



Oh yeah??? 

How do you think we survive!!!???!!!

In the early 80S, some arbitrage traders who we took care of from where we worked took us out for a night on the town in limos to an expensive steak house. I was about 23-24 It was SO cool. 

Anyway, the point of the story was that after being wined & dined, in the limo on the ride to my car, I mentioned to one of the bigguys that a joint would make the night perfect. Don't you know that this guy pulls out a joint & fires it up.  I was so naive. Then another guy pulls out a small mirror.... Anyway #2, my point is that you would be surprised who gets high in the Corporate world.


----------



## drostevens (Sep 12, 2008)

im certified in auto body repair and paint


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 12, 2008)

drostevens said:
			
		

> im certified in auto body repair and paint



Hey drostevens... think you can cut the top off of a 94 Land Rover Disco I just rolled?:cry: Just outta curiosity, got any idea how much it will cost to turn her into a soft-top?  Always wanted to do that.


----------



## tokemon (Sep 12, 2008)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> Oh yeah???
> 
> Hmy point is that you would be surprised who gets high in the Corporate world.


No I wouldn't I'm just giving ya ****


----------



## abby475 (Sep 12, 2008)

deli
 worker


----------



## King Bud (Sep 12, 2008)

Right now, I'm selling myself as a security agent. Just a stepping stone.. won't ever let my "job" define me.


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh (Sep 12, 2008)

I own a seamless gutter bussines


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 12, 2008)

Locksmith


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2008)

Domestic Goddess.  I manage 4 others and keep em in line.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 13, 2008)

not a damn thing  ... I leach off life...  
(retired) ... living on retirement fund


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 13, 2008)

Disabled Vet


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> D.E.A. Agent. :cop:... I am actually a student/part-time chef for a local place and do odd jobs in my Univ. for extra cash (Gotta love those Psych studies!)


 
Yeah!  Those Psych. Experiments are easy-money, flexible hours, and work in short bursts, with no boss on your *** telling you to do this, bring that, check this, etc.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Precious metal reclaimer, you lot would be surprised at the money you simply throw away without realising it, that is where I step in


 
I have two old computers.  Can you tell me where is the gold so I can rip that out before I throw away?  Mother board?  Graphics card?  Hard drive?


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> Oh yeah???
> 
> How do you think we survive!!!???!!!
> 
> ...


 
This is not surprising to me.  I knew a girl at university whose father was a lawyer, and mother was a high-powered state supreme court judge.  They both smoked marijuana.  

...very hypocritical...putting people away, yet smoking themselves.  Should be legalized to stop this injustice to let all freely choose to get high if they want, and not only the elite lawyers, judges, and corporate people who have enough money and power to get away with it.

I also knew a guy who became a wall-street trader.  There he tried all sorts of bad, hard drugs.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

Businessman.  Buy low, sell high.  (not MJ - I share in smoke + give away MJ to friends as gifts).


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Sep 13, 2008)

I got a criminal Justice degree but i make more money with my ice cream sales business Self employed all cash business cant be beat!!!


----------



## stoneybologne (Sep 13, 2008)

meter tech


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> I got a criminal Justice degree but i make more money with my ice cream sales business Self employed all cash business cant be beat!!!



You my friend must have been living the dream!  Smoke everyday and then get to eat all the icecream you want.  Green with Envy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 20, 2008)

I am a master plumber with my own company, working part-time now.  The arthritis is starting to get worse and I just keep getting older (which is okay when you consider the alternative).


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 20, 2008)

Information Technology Director

Lead a very large team of international network technicians. Designing and implementing networks across the globe...I also do Web Design and hosting for some of the internets major "Porn" sites. 

and Im a Pot Grower.........My favorite Job!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, i was a First Class Petty Officer in the U.S. Navy, used to run drug ops as an assault boat coxswain in the south US. Also traveled alot with the ship.

(Keep beating myself up over the fact that i didnt buy any seeds when i was in the Netherlands, what was i thinking, been all over the world and didnt once pick up some seeds!)

Now im a service manager for a pretty well know Car manufacturer.


----------



## mojosat (Sep 20, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> Disabled Vet


 
Same here...buts thats the last thing I would define myself as. My dissability check barely covers the light and phone bill.


----------



## mojosat (Sep 20, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Well, i was a First Class Petty Officer in the U.S. Navy, used to run drug ops as an assault boat coxswain in the south US. Also traveled alot with the ship.
> 
> (Keep beating myself up over the fact that i didnt buy any seeds when i was in the Netherlands, what was i thinking, been all over the world and didnt once pick up some seeds!)
> 
> Now im a service manager for a pretty well know Car manufacturer.


 

You were thinking ...If I get caught I am gonna be in a heap of trouble.  :hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Sep 20, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> You were thinking ...If I get caught I am gonna be in a heap of trouble.  :hubba:



pretty much hit the nail on the head there!


----------

